
Guava/wiki/GraphsExplained - based2
https://github.com/google/guava/wiki/GraphsExplained
======
niftich
Guava 20.0 adds Graphs as an abstract data type. This is great; graphs are
immensely useful and doing them by hand is fraught with the usual peril of
rolling your own implementation.

So most people would use JGraphT [1] or JUNG [2], which IMO have different
focuses: JGraphT focuses solely on algorithms and datatypes, while JUNG
branches out into visualization and has an emphasis on networking. This Guava
Graph implementation is by the main author of JUNG, but targets a feature-set
closer to that of JGraphT.

[1] [https://github.com/jgrapht/jgrapht](https://github.com/jgrapht/jgrapht)
[2] [http://jung.sourceforge.net/](http://jung.sourceforge.net/)

